# Houston HOT dog club



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone taken classes with that Houston H.O.T. dog club? I just found their website and I'm just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them.

Thanks!


----------



## richxd87 (Dec 7, 2010)

Minnieski,
Did you ever gain any info about the H.O.T dog club? I'm interested as well.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Richard, there are a couple of ladies that come to our Schutzhund club that also go to that club also. They had been doing AKC obedience and agility. And by the way, we are supposed to be having a BH trial on the 7th. Wolf and I are trying for the first time.


----------

